
Most unhappy people are unhappy for the exact same reason - known
https://qz.com/1190151/why-am-i-unhappy-a-new-study-explains-americas-unhappiness-epidemic/
======
gaspoweredcat
the thing is many of these non screen activities cost money, if you already
have a computer theres a wealth of entertainment available to you, it may not
be a perfect substitute for other activities or real human interaction but
they didnt seem to consider the state of the lives of the teens they studied

were the ones who spent more time on screens from poorer backgrounds? was the
increase simply due to the fact that the cost of accessing the internet or
owning a smartphone is now cheaper affording access to the poorer who were in
fact already unhappy (just because their screen activities have helped them
fill time doesnt mean its made them happy)

